

Another Tor is possible - p4bl0
http://eprint.iacr.org/2014/787

======
fwn
"[...] we introduced [...] maintaining the ability to _break the anonymity_ of
a sender in case of _misconduct_. The revocation of the anonymity will require
the use of _secret sharing schemes_ , [...] the lifting of the anonymity of
_the dishonest user_ should not depend on a single entity, but on a
_consensus_ within the network. [...] we propose [...] _introducing a
honeypot_ in the network."

All this just sounds really really dangerous.

